
Artificial Brain Has Grown from 256 Neurons to 64M Neurons in 6 Years - kensai
https://www.singularityarchive.com/ibms-artificial-brain-has-grown-from-256-neurons-to-64-million-neurons-in-6-years/
======
ouid
I don't believe any of the claims that this article makes.

~~~
MR4D
Well. You're at least half right - the article is based off a recent press
release talking about a computer that IBM "will" be building. So no, it does
not exist yet.

[https://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/52657.wss](https://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/52657.wss)

------
thecabinet
"Just like a biological brain the system is designed for extreme energy
efficiency, It requires only 10 watts to power all 64 million neurons and 16
billion synapses."

A real human has 100B neurons and the whole body is only 100W, with the brain
estimated at around 20W; theirs would require 15kW.

